

Demo: Raspberry Pi running Quake 3 - mcantelon
http://www.raspberrypi.org/?p=106

======
chime
From their FAQ: <http://www.raspberrypi.org/?page_id=8>

> Is PoE (power over ethernet) possible?

> Not in the base device, but it’s been a very commonly requested feature, so
> we’re examining options for later releases.

PoE would make it AMAZING. Connect it to HDMI, install Linux, and you now have
an awesome set-top box capable of very high quality performance.

------
malkia
I guess they just have to get armhf (hard-floating point) running on, and they
would get even better speeds.

The folks at <http://powerdeveloper.org>, and others are doing this transition
now. (Proud owner of Efika MX smart top / smart book). Can't wait for the
Raspberry too!

------
buster
Now i'm impressed.. What similar projects are out there? I may be interested
of a tiny computer to do some work on! ;) Although i am wondering how Ubuntu,
Iceweasel and KOffice will run on 128 or 256 MB SDRAM..

What would you run und such a little thing?

I imagine Enlightenment E17 + vim for some development.. now for a browser
that doesn't eat memory for breakfast... opera? Certainly not Firefox or
Chrome.

~~~
joezydeco
PandaBoard...if you can get one. <http://www.pandaboard.org>

~~~
nitrogen
If it's anything like the BeagleBoard, just place an order for a single unit
(even though DigiKey likely lists 0 in stock), and you'll get one fairly
quickly (probably faster than the 4+ weeks for a SheevaPlug).

------
absentbird
This seems like a very low power way to manage network access to a small
cluster of external hard drives.

------
codybrown
This is such a beautiful little project. The more advanced hardware gets, the
more kids (and people interested in learning) lose sense of the raw elements.
Cool idea raspberry pi.

